# Problem mit der Datei /etc/hosts Datei



## Falcon37 (1. Apr. 2009)

Ich möchte ISPConfig 3 auf Debian Lenny installieren (was ich ja bekanntlich desöfteren tu ) nur irgendwie gibts ein Problem mit der Datei /etc/hosts. Ich komme gleich auf den Punkt - ist dieser Eintrag korrekt?

```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
Meine.ip   server1.meine.domain.asia   ispconfig
```
die ausgabe von (root@Z035E)-(~) $ /bin/hostname ergibt aber:

```
Z035E
```
Blick da leider nicht mehr ganz durchh. Gehe immer nach diesem HowTo vor.

Danke  
_*
Nachtrag:*_ Habe jetzt mit der eben geposteten host datei versucht zu installiere, klappt nicht bekomme wieder diese meldung:
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9496&postcount=25


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Schreibe bitte mal den vollen Hostnamen in die datei /etc/hostname und ruf dann auf:

/etc/init.d/hostname.sh



> _*Nachtrag:*_ Habe jetzt mit der eben geposteten host datei versucht zu installiere, klappt nicht bekomme wieder diese meldung:
> http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showp...6&postcount=25                                                                                                  __________________


Der Fehler den Du erhältst bedeutet dass entweder Deine DB leer ist oder aber einige wichtige Dateien Deiner ISPConfig installation feheln und daher keun Update ausgeführt werden kann.

Die fehlende Datei ist halt dummerweise auch noch die config.inc.php welche alle Informationen enthält die ISPConfig für das Server script aber auch für das Update braucht.

Poste doch mal:

ls -la /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/


----------



## Falcon37 (1. Apr. 2009)

Habe in der _/etc/hostname_ Datei das stehen:

```
server1.meine-domain.asia
```
Und dier Datei _/etc/init.d/hostname.sh_ in der shell aufgerufen.

Die Ausgabe von _ls -la /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/_ lautet:

```
(root@server1)-(~) $ ls -la /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/
ls: cannot access /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/: No such file or directory
```
Führe ich das ganze vielleicht mit falschen rechten aus? Es existiert ja ein Unterschied zwischen _su_ und _sudo_ soweit ich weiß...
Danke.


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Du kannst den installer nicht mit su oder sudo ausführen, Du musst root User sein wie für alle sysadmin Sachen. Ruf also auf:

sudo su -

dann gib das Passwort ein damit Du root User bist. Und danach kannst Du erst das update script aufrufen.


----------



## Falcon37 (1. Apr. 2009)

Ich weiß, ist ja logisch - bin ja als root, das war nur eine Vermutung da dieses dollar $ bei anderen System nicht da ist bzw. mir noch nicht so aufgefallen ist:


```
(root@server1)-(~) $ sudo su -
bash: sudo: command not found
(root@server1)-(~) $ sudo su
bash: sudo: command not found
(root@server1)-(~) $ sudo su
bash: sudo: command not found
(root@server1)-(~) $ sudo
bash: sudo: command not found
(root@server1)-(~) $ sudo
bash: sudo: command not found
(root@server1)-(~) $ su -
(root@server1)-(~) $ su
(root@server1)-(~) $
```
die Befehle bringen nix, denke daher das ich wie immer als root angemeldet bin...


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Ok. dann poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /usr/local/ispconfig/


----------



## Falcon37 (2. Apr. 2009)

Okay

```
$ ls -la /usr/local/ispconfig/
ls: cannot access /usr/local/ispconfig/: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Falcon37 (2. Apr. 2009)

Super, es geht!! Danke für den mal wieder excellenten Support, Till! 
Lag an dem Hostname, ist aber eine etwas längere Geschichte..

Nun habe ich aber wieder ein .htaccess Problem, läuft nicht, auch nicht die von "Grundauf" drauf sind wie z.B. die für /stats bekommen immer Fehler 500 zurück, der Trick das ganze einfach auf 755 zu stellen wie in diesem Post von dir beschrieben geht leider nicht....


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Schau bitte ins error log der webseite, da steht der exakte Fehler.


----------



## Falcon37 (2. Apr. 2009)

Ok. In der error.log steht dies andauern:

```
[Thu Apr 02 06:33:17 2009] [crit] [client XX.XXX.XX.XXX] (13)Permission denied: /var/www/clients/client0/web2/web/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable, referer:
```
Irgendwie hat sich bei ISPConfig 3 wieder was geändert, "früher" in der ersten RC2 Version ging das - kann es sein das ich das wieder erst in die Apache Derektive kopieren muss? Blick da annehmlich leider nicht ganz durch. Eigentlich ist mein Vorhaben nur ein vBulletin mit vBSEO zu installieren, das klappt auch alles aber bei der .htaccess gibts eben Probleme, exakt das gleiche ging in RC2 aber ohne Probleme. So sieht die .htaccess aus:

```
# Comment the following line (add '#' at the beginning)
# to disable mod_rewrite functions.
# Please note: you still need to disable the hack in
# the vBSEO control panel to stop url rewrites.
RewriteEngine On

# Some servers require the Rewritebase directive to be
# enabled (remove '#' at the beginning to activate)
# Please note: when enabled, you must include the path
# to your root vB folder (i.e. RewriteBase /forums/)
#RewriteBase /

#RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.yourdomain\.com
#RewriteRule (.*) http://www.yourdomain.com/forums/$1 [L,R=301]

RewriteRule ^((urllist|sitemap_).*\.(xml|txt)(\.gz)?)$ vbseo_sitemap/vbseo_getsitemap.php?sitemap=$1 [L]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !(admincp/|modcp/|cron)
RewriteRule ^((archive/)?(.*\.php(/.*)?)?)$ vbseo.php [L,QSA]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !^(admincp|modcp|clientscript|cpstyles|images)/
RewriteRule ^(.+)$ vbseo.php [L,QSA]
```
Wenn ich das ins direktiven feld kopiere läuft's leider auch nicht.


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Laut Fehlermeldung ist im Moment nicht der Inhalt der datei das Problem sondern die Rechte. Apache sagt dass er die datei nicht lesen kann.


----------



## Falcon37 (2. Apr. 2009)

Die Rechte sind 644, habe einen Verzeichnischutz erstellt, da kann er lesen und es klappt. Muss irgendwas beachtet werden bei der Anwendung von vBSEO? Liegt es an den Apache Derektive? Warum hat das in der RC2 geklappt? 

thx
*
Edit:*

*So vielen dank habe es* :=)
Einfach den kompletten inhalt in die apache derektiven machen und .htacces komplett löschen und nicht aufm server lassen. wahrscheinlich gab's das einfach so noch nicht in RC2, aber in ISPConfig 2 natürlich.


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Ich denke dass eine Rechteänderung auf 755 auch gereicht hätte.


----------



## Falcon37 (2. Apr. 2009)

Leider nicht, habe es versucht, geht anscheinend nicht bei jedem.
Bei vBSEO geht es so ohne Problem sehr gut, bei Word Press ist die Sache leider wieder etwas anders. Wenn man aus _?p=123_ das _2009/04/02/_sample-post/ machen will und die von mir oben beschriebenen Methode verwendet geht es nur zum kleinen Teil, die main lässt sich aufrufen mehr aber nicht 
755 geht leider nicht. Wer eine Lösung bzw. Vorschlag hat, wäre recht wichtig...


----------



## Falcon37 (14. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich denke dass eine Rechteänderung auf 755 auch gereicht hätte.





Zitat von Falcon37:


> Leider nicht, habe es versucht, geht anscheinend nicht bei jedem.
> Bei vBSEO geht es so ohne Problem sehr gut, bei Word Press ist die Sache leider wieder etwas anders. Wenn man aus _?p=123_ das _2009/04/02/_sample-post/ machen will und die von mir oben beschriebenen Methode verwendet geht es nur zum kleinen Teil, die main lässt sich aufrufen mehr aber nicht
> 755 geht leider nicht. Wer eine Lösung bzw. Vorschlag hat, wäre recht wichtig...


Möchte nur kurz die Lösung des Problems linken für alle die ggf. das gleiche bzw. ein ähnliches Problem haben: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10022&postcount=8

Worans genau lag siehe auch den gelinkten Thread.


----------

